# ZiwiPeak ZP as a topper



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone fed ZiwiPeak as a topper, or to replace a meal daily? Our new puppy comes home sunday, and I had planned to feed him TOTW salmon puppy formula, which is already a HUGE step up from what hes on at the breeders. To be completely honest, I really cant afford to feed a pup ZiwiPeak full time, or I would. I know the whole no fillers-you feed less, etc, but in reality, the TOTW is still a high quality grain free food, and much much cheaper (I believe a small bag will last me 5-6 weeks, and is $11) with the ziwipeak, for a puppy, its looking like I will need 3-4 bags for 5-6 weeks, at $30 a bag, that would be $90-$120.

I have heard a few people mention feeding ziwipeak as one meal, or even as a topper on their kibble. I havent heard much about the details, and dont see it mentioned on the ziwipeak website. I think I could afford using it as 1/3 of the diet, or as a topper, etc.

If you feed it as a topper, can you explain how you do it?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm feeding it as 1 meal a day for 2 dogs (they have a raw meal at night). I only use 1 scoop per day between the 2 dogs so a 1kg bag should last me over a month. For just 1 puppy the bag will definitely last you the 5-6 weeks. Because feeding raw is so cheap I feel like this offsets the cost of the ZP plus my dogs are getting the best of both worlds with this approach - plus they love both the ZP and chewing raw meaty bones!


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Mydaddysjag said:


> I was wondering if anyone fed ZiwiPeak as a topper, or to replace a meal daily? Our new puppy comes home sunday, and I had planned to feed him TOTW salmon puppy formula, which is already a HUGE step up from what hes on at the breeders. To be completely honest, I really cant afford to feed a pup ZiwiPeak full time, or I would. I know the whole no fillers-you feed less, etc, but in reality, the TOTW is still a high quality grain free food, and much much cheaper (I believe a small bag will last me 5-6 weeks, and is $11) with the ziwipeak, for a puppy, its looking like I will need 3-4 bags for 5-6 weeks, at $30 a bag, that would be $90-$120.
> 
> I have heard a few people mention feeding ziwipeak as one meal, or even as a topper on their kibble. I havent heard much about the details, and dont see it mentioned on the ziwipeak website. I think I could afford using it as 1/3 of the diet, or as a topper, etc.
> 
> If you feed it as a topper, can you explain how you do it?


Just to add, I feed Ziwi peak fully. a 2.2lb bag (1kg) lasts me 32 days... that is still only 30$ a month so I'm not sure where you are getting that you will need 4 bags for 6 weeks.. How big is your puppy? Mine is 6 months old so I'm feeding her double what an adult would get (as per instructions).


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

My puppy is 10 weeks old and 2lbs. He will end up being a larger adult. I got that amount from the ziwipeak website, using their feed calculator and setting is to 2lbs, puppy 6-12 weeks. Their feeding calculator says to feed 1.5 oz daily. If my math is right, 2.2lbs (the size of a bag of ziwipeak) is about 35oz, so each bag would last about 23 days, so that would bring us to about 3 bags per 60 days for 1 pup. Since the pup is so young, I worry about hypoglocemia, so would probably want to even offer slightly more food than recommended, even if he didn't eat it all, just so I could feed 3 or 4 meals per day, and expect that some may get wasted as I would feed it wet, and not be able to let it sit out all day. Calculating it out, seems he would need 3 bags minimum, which would run $90 plus shipping. Please double check my math there though, because if it is cheaper than that, Ill jump for joy lol.

To be honest, I simply cant afford $90 a month to feed 1 chihuahua. I feed the best we can afford, which is totw grain free kibble, but was hoping maybe I could feed a little ziwipeak to up his nutrition a little more, but still be able to afford it. In the past, I have fed prey mode raw to our boston terrier and german shepherds, but it isnt possible for us right now.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

That sounds like a lot more food than needed. If your pup is already at 2 lbs he won't be particularly prone to hypo, that's generally an issue with dogs still under 2 lbs. If you would feel more comfortable feeding him multiple meals a day just in case, it would make a lot more sense to just divide his daily portion into 3-4 servings rather than feed extra meals. Ziwipeak is a very rich food, it actually gave all three of my adult chis the runs when I tried feeding it, and I know many people who feed ZP exclusively had to be very careful with portions or their dogs get overweight. It definitely isn't a food you need to overfeed.
If ZP is outside your price range what about other foods? I feed mine Stella and Chewys with great success, even picky eaters love it and my boys with sensitive stomachs do better on it than any kibble. I spend about $60/ month to feed three, for one growing puppy you could easily feed it for $30 a month or less. Just another option to think about! There are many alternatives to ZP that don't include kibble, if ZP doesn't work for you keep exploring your options.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

My pup is 19 weeks and somewhere bet. 2.5 and 3 lbs (she was 2 lbs 5 oz at her 15 week check up but haven't taken her back for a weight check.) That said, we have just opened our third bag of ZP (we have had her since she was 6 weeks old - I didn't know better when we got her that she should have been older!!). So, it really isn't that expensive to feed her this. I really am price sensitive (three kids and a dead beat ex) but I can't imagine not giving her the best that I can (and someone PLEASE correct me if ZP isn't one of the best!!!!!) I would rather eat ramen noodles for a couple of meals that give my baby crappy dog food.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

gravymommy said:


> My pup is 19 weeks and somewhere bet. 2.5 and 3 lbs (she was 2 lbs 5 oz at her 15 week check up but haven't taken her back for a weight check.) That said, we have just opened our third bag of ZP (we have had her since she was 6 weeks old - I didn't know better when we got her that she should have been older!!). So, it really isn't that expensive to feed her this. I really am price sensitive (three kids and a dead beat ex) but I can't imagine not giving her the best that I can (and someone PLEASE correct me if ZP isn't one of the best!!!!!) I would rather eat ramen noodles for a couple of meals that give my baby crappy dog food.


You are awesome. I wish everyone cared as much about their dog's health and nutrition as you. I feel the same as you about feeding my girls. You have chosen to feed an outstanding food.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Ty for that vote of confidence.


----------

